# Newbie



## NadeemV5 (22/7/16)

Hi my name's Nadeem I'm from Cape Town 
....Athlone.... Been on and off Vaping ...started with the ecigg left it ....got me a avio in the Ramadan to stop smoking cigarettes..... Which I can gladly say I quit smoking cigarettes now....upgraded now to a Cubiod 150w mod with a dripper...
Join this forum like 10mins ago....With a quick question and ...Silver answer ( thanks again BTW)..awesome forum..don't be strangers guys and girls 








Sent from my ALE-L02 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (22/7/16)

Welcome officially @NadeemV5 
Congrats on the vaping and the setup
Enjoy the forum !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (23/7/16)

Welcome @NadeemV5 and enjoy your stay here at the most awesome community

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (23/7/16)

Welcome @NadeemV5 I'm sure you will love it here,gratz on the awesome setup!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NadeemV5 (23/7/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> Welcome @NadeemV5 I'm sure you will love it here,gratz on the awesome setup!


Skukraan bra....vapes like a dream

Sent from my ALE-L02 using Tapatalk


----------



## NadeemV5 (23/7/16)

zadiac said:


> Welcome @NadeemV5 and enjoy your stay here at the most awesome community


Thanks. Man


Sent from my ALE-L02 using Tapatalk


----------

